# RAN OUT OF GAS!!!!! (long)



## tr1jr2 (Jan 12, 2003)

OK Im driving down the PA turnpike thinking I better start looking for gas cause Im at a quarter tank, My DTE (distance till empty) states 59 miles) Im cruising at about 75-80 MPH and notice a plaza sign stating its 20 miles away, I say no problem, plenty of petrol to reach it, well you guessed it I feel the gut wrenching sputter of an engine low on fuel about 2 miles from the plaza  and to boot Im in a frkn construction zone going uphill on a bend with no place to pull over. Well I just made it the top of the hill when she quit, so I drifted it down the hill going about 20 MPH till I finally reached a shoulder that just fit my car against the gaurd rail.
My DTE states I still have 31 miles before empty! and my gas gauge is about 1/16 above empty. I call the roadside assistance and state that I "think" I ran out of gas, they state do you want a tow or the gas? I said send a tow truck with a gallon gas, They state, " you can't get both on the same call" WTF  So I said, send the frkn tow truck and they can tow me to plaza (1 mile away) there I can get gas and see if it starts. They state I cant do that, they have to tow me to the nearest BMW service center, 30 miles away. I say fine, the tow driver arrives... with gas! :bigpimp: (smart guy carrying gas with him huh?) 
The gas works and Im gone, BTW the tow driver says if anyone asks he towed me to the plaza $$$...I say NO FRKN PROBLEM!!!

Has anyone else run into this problem?? 330xi 5K miles 2003


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

tr1jr2 said:


> Has anyone else run into this problem?? 330xi 5K miles 2003


You should have had it towed to a service center so they could actually witness the problem and see what caused it. Now you have no clue why that happened, and it could happen again. :dunno:


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Well, I suspect the "problem" is an innacurate fuel sensor -- but a good lesson to learn about trusting technology...Sorry to hear about your problem, not a good thing to happen...and on a busy interstate, that stinks...


----------



## FireFly (May 2, 2002)

I wen tto 18 miles this past week- Guess I got lucky. I never let it get that low during the winter months but last weekends storm threw me for a loop.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Mine's been to "---"

But it does start sputtering on occasion when it gets that low...


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

I often let my miles to empty get down to about 20 miles before getting gas.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

I try to never let it go below 1/4 tank. ("try" being the operative word)

I don't like the idea of concentrated sediment from CaliCrapGas™ making it into my cylinders.


----------



## tr1jr2 (Jan 12, 2003)

PhilH said:


> I often let my miles to empty get down to about 20 miles before getting gas.


\

My wife has let it get down to 1 mile before this, never again! This stretch of highway has been under construction for years (seems like it anyway) and I know of at least one fatal accident due to the construction-no shoulder, the family got rearended by an 18 wheeler I think 3 of them died. If anyone runs into this problem do not stay in the vehicle! get out and away from the car.

Im going to have them check the sensor when I get the 1st oil change.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

tr1jr2 said:


> My wife has let it get down to 1 mile before this, never again!


Great...I thought your car always had a problem. Now I might have to start getting gas sooner.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I was down to 9 when I got gas Friday night. I've been down as low as 1 and after filling up, less than 16.5 went in (I've put 17.2 in once before I put in a OBC).

There have been a number of people that have had bad senders so that's worth being aware of.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

That is really strange that you never had this problem before because I know I rely on that miles indicator ...

I would bet it's some type of faulty fuel sender or whatever they call it that measures the gas in the tank.

Please post back to this thread when you find out what went wrong . . .


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> Mine's been to "---"
> 
> But it does start sputtering on occasion when it gets that low...


Been there a few times with both the 325 and m3 myself. When I fill it up I have about a 1/4 gallon left (based on fuel tank capacity vs. gas pumped...)


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

I have let it go to --- almost every time since I got my car and have even gone ten+ miles past that. Never had any problems. I usually put 16.1-16.4 gallons in the tank each time. I always thought the 330Ci had a 17-gallon capacity so I never thought much of it, but I just checked and it's only 16.6 gallons. I guess I should be more careful!  

Where are the senders on the two tanks... front or rear? If it is towards the rear on the 'final tank' then maybe this is what was causing your problem - an optimistic reading while going uphill. :dunno: 

Thanks for posting this and glad you're okay.

--SONET


----------



## ak330i (Jul 17, 2002)

i was on I-80W (Ohio Tkp) lakeside after Cleveland at 2AM curising at 75 and noticed yellow low fuel light, but the whole place was completely dark not a sign or light insight. Mile remaining said 59 miles. I remembered passing a gas station about 20 miles ago. I thought holy sh*t should I turn around? Then I realized on that part of I-80, the next exit is at least 50 miles away and no more service plaza. So turnaround was no go. So i immediately turn off A/C, fan, music, slow down to 50 mph. For those who know the area, I was on the lakeside stretch. There wasn't even a town nearby and most gas stations close at midnight. (why?  ) The whole time I was thinking no no no... i don't want to get stuck here waiting 2 hours in the rain for roadside assistant to show up. What more frustrating? There was no cellphone reception there . T-mobile sucks. Went on 15 miles and mile remaining said 62 miles, huh :dunno:? I guess curising at 75 suck gas. When I pull up to gas station 50 miles later, my car was limping, but at least I found a station open.


----------



## eeyore (Nov 29, 2003)

The fuel senders are a commen problem. They are under the rear seat. Just pull up on the seat and pull back the mat and remove the panals. A special spanner wrentch needed to remove the sender. You are dealing with fuel here so a spark can kill you. it is somthing that may be best to a dealer. It should set a fault for the dealer to see.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

SONET said:


> I have let it go to --- almost every time since I got my car and have even gone ten+ miles past that. Never had any problems. I usually put 16.1-16.4 gallons in the tank each time. I always thought the 330Ci had a 17-gallon capacity so I never thought much of it, but I just checked and it's only 16.6 gallons. I guess I should be more careful!
> 
> Where are the senders on the two tanks... front or rear? If it is towards the rear on the 'final tank' then maybe this is what was causing your problem - an optimistic reading while going uphill. :dunno:
> 
> ...


 The most I've ever put in is 16.2...

And I get occasional sputtering approximately 10-20 miles before that.


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

I can't believe you ran dry! There's definately something wrong!
In my 330 and my Z3 I've run 5-10 miles at "---" without even a sputter.
I guess I should be more careful and count my blessings.


----------



## bls (Sep 16, 2002)

tr1jr2 said:


> Has anyone else run into this problem?? 330xi 5K miles 2003


I had exactly the same problem with my 2003 325xi a few months ago. Gauge showed just under 1/8 tank (didn't look at the DTE). I managed to get the car to a gas station before it died, but not all the way to the pump -- had to push it the last few feet.

The dealer replaced the fuel sender under warranty, and now I'm careful to not go under 1/4 tank.


----------



## PABS (Apr 3, 2003)

Dumb, Dumb, Dumb.... :tsk:


----------



## ruteger (Dec 31, 2001)

Since no one's brought it up, it should be noted that it's a rather common practice these days of vehicle manufacturers putting the electric fuel pump inside the gas tank near the bottom, the logic being that there will always be fuel surrounding it to keep it cool.

Of course, when the vehicle is run completely out of gas, the fuel pump is no longer covered with fuel and is then more likely to become non-functional due to overheating. I'm not sure, but this may even be mentioned in the owner's manual.

Just thought it should be mentioned here since running the tank down close to the last drop is being discussed.


----------



## woohoo (May 29, 2003)

I always get gas with a little less than 1/4 remaining. My gauge/fuel sensor problems never seem to go away.


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

1/4 tank left is my sign to get gas... I never wait for the low fuel "idiot" light to come on ('cuz then I'd be an idiot... )


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

I usually get gas when it dips a bit below half.

wasn't always like that, when i first drove, (an old celica), the 'gas empty' light was my cue to get gas. actually, about 30-50 miles after the light came on.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

I filled up today from a little under a half a tank.

I filled up with mostly 100 octane from 76 (now $5.50/gal). Curious to see if that gets rid of the knocking I've noticed.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Plaz said:


> I filled up today from a little under a half a tank.
> 
> I filled up with mostly 100 octane from 76 (now $5.50/gal). Curious to see if that gets rid of the knocking I've noticed.


Yup... higher octane blend got rid of the knock. I hate Cali gas!


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Did it knock before you chipped it?


With the BMW, I'm coming to rely more on miles than on the gauge. A sweeper will change the read level up to 1/4 tank - and it'll hang at the false reading for a while.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

The Roadstergal said:


> Did it knock before you chipped it?


Not that I noticed.  (or  , depending on your point of view)


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

(steps up on soap box)
blows my mind that so many people go to near empty before filling up. what's the deal? no time? waiting for cheaper gas prices before filling up? 

you have zero control over traffic conditions. what if your typical route home is jammed up due to a major traffic collision and you end up being stuck in traffic? you do have control over the amount of gas in your car, you don't have control over traffic. 

it's even more important to never let your gas level drop below 1/2 a tank in the winter months(in snowy climates). traffic conditions can change at a moments notice due to weather conditions causing severe traffic delays. being stranded in the cold while waiting for help can't be all that fun and can be lethal in extreme cold weather conditions. 

to me it's common sense to fill your tank when you have the opportunity to. the consequences can be serious, while the remedy is so simple, stop for gas on a regular basis. 

if it is a game of beating the OBC, i hope you win everytime. 

:tsk: 

(steps down from soap box)


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Plaz said:


> Not that I noticed.  (or  , depending on your point of view)


Just wondering if I should sympathize or throw out a caveat emptor on the JC.


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

Plaz said:


> I filled up today from a little under a half a tank.
> 
> I filled up with mostly 100 octane from 76 (now $5.50/gal). Curious to see if that gets rid of the knocking I've noticed.


$5.50/gal?? Really? Are you in Europe?


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

beware_phog said:


> $5.50/gal?? Really? Are you in Europe?


$5.50/gal for the *100 octane racing fuel.*

The so-called "Premium" 91 octane is still under $2/gal.


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

Just a reminder that the manual says *the Range estimate from the OBC is unreliable below 30 miles*.

From first hand experience, I went on a day trip in my friend's 330i. We started on our way back and were about 8 miles from the nearest gas station with the computer saying 26 miles and the low-fuel light on. Sure enough, the car started sputtering. 

The computer makes estimates based on recent driving history, so my theory is that we drove out there completely on mostly-flat highways, and came back on gentle-hill local roads (shorter distance to a gas station), which threw off the OBC calculations.

Also, would you really trust your fuel level meter when it's at the bottom?


----------



## gerg (Dec 28, 2003)

I never had a problem in running my cars down to near (approaching) the E mark or even. Shouldn't the car have margin built in, i.e. 2 gal or so in reserve. Now I do use my head when doing this ,like my 20 mile trip to and from work for instance, I get gas before hittinf the freeway etc. All cars should run at the E mark!! (period)


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

tr1jr2 said:


> OK Im driving down the PA turnpike thinking I better start looking for gas cause Im at a quarter tank, My DTE (distance till empty) states 59 miles) Im cruising at about 75-80 MPH and notice a plaza sign stating its 20 miles away, I say no problem, plenty of petrol to reach it, well you guessed it I feel the gut wrenching sputter of an engine low on fuel about 2 miles from the plaza  and to boot Im in a frkn construction zone going uphill on a bend with no place to pull over. Well I just made it the top of the hill when she quit, so I drifted it down the hill going about 20 MPH till I finally reached a shoulder that just fit my car against the gaurd rail.
> My DTE states I still have 31 miles before empty! and my gas gauge is about 1/16 above empty. I call the roadside assistance and state that I "think" I ran out of gas, they state do you want a tow or the gas? I said send a tow truck with a gallon gas, They state, " you can't get both on the same call" WTF  So I said, send the frkn tow truck and they can tow me to plaza (1 mile away) there I can get gas and see if it starts. They state I cant do that, they have to tow me to the nearest BMW service center, 30 miles away. I say fine, the tow driver arrives... with gas! :bigpimp: (smart guy carrying gas with him huh?)
> The gas works and Im gone, BTW the tow driver says if anyone asks he towed me to the plaza $$$...I say NO FRKN PROBLEM!!!
> 
> Has anyone else run into this problem?? 330xi 5K miles 2003


My OBM gas gage is very accurate, but once I ran out of gas with the OBM reading 24 miles. I had a thread on that subject a long time ago, but I must have deleted it. When you are within the last gallon of gas, and if you drive around town and then fwy, the gage will not be accurate because of all the correction it makes? I don't know. Most of the time I can get away with resetting the odometer to zero when the low gas lamp comes on, and I know I have about 50 miles to empty. You have about 2.2 gallons of gas left when the light comes on. You fanatics need not to tell me it's bad wisdom to run your tank low. I've heard it all.

But relative to running out of gas. Common sense guy like me look/find a plastic bottle at the dumpster at the 7/11 or mini mart gas station. Use it to fill it with gas. If anyone gives you a bad time about filling a non legal container, tell him, screw you. It is a quick and easy way of getting gas into your tank. No need to carry an emergency container or having to call for service.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Dave 330i said:


> Common sense guy like me look/find a plastic bottle at the dumpster at the 7/11 or mini mart gas station. Use it to fill it with gas. If anyone gives you a bad time about filling a non legal container, tell him, screw you.


I bet there's a good chance that'll get you shot in Texas. :dunno:


----------

